# E38 cluster gauges not working



## voksboy (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I just bought a 95 740i e38 and to say the least it has some small problems. I did get it cheap  

So here goes, my cluster gauges don't work. I had a problem with my battery and replaced it at first all my gauges worked but when I started it again nothing. So I know it does work but cant get it to work now. I have no pixel issues. Just my fuel,speedometer,rpm,temp gauges don't work. 

Any advice to look for? Looked at the 4 fuses and replaced them and still nothing. 

The battery I used is a bnew 88 amp batt same as the one installed before. Although the manual say 110 does this have anything to do with it?

I know it did work before and I saw it work for a bit but as of now all dead 

When it did work, I noticed the lights seem brighter. Like the PRD321 had a square lite (high light) depending on what gear you where on, now it doesn't. It seems like votage to the cluster isn't sufficiant. It there a battery that needs to be replaced in the cluster?


----------



## voksboy (Sep 14, 2005)

First start today and all my guages worked! Turn it off and nothing again  

something must be loose, or low voltage?

What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## danialnabil (Jun 5, 2021)

voksboy said:


> First start today and all my guages worked! Turn it off and nothing again
> 
> something must be loose, or low voltage?
> 
> ...


Any updates ? Im having same issue?


----------

